# Toilet training 10 week old puppy



## sams-mum (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, I have got a 10 week old Springer spaniel cross puppy Sam, who I have had for four days now. The people I got him from kept the puppies outside, and when I went to see him the was the only one left so couldnt leave him there. The people who bred the puppies didnt seem at all interested in him and just couldnt wait for him to go. He is a lovely natured pup, although a bit clingy and I am starting to wonder if he hasn't got separation anxiety cos he follows me everywhere and he cries even if I go upstairs to the bathroom. I am trying to house train him and I take him out into the garden when he has had a drink, after food, and at regular intervals throughout the day, especially when he has been sleeping. He has been quite good, and seems to be getting the hang of going outside, as long as I go out with him. If I dont go out with him he seems to panic and get stressed. He has also took a liking to my cream rug in my living room and seems to like using that to go to the toilet on. Someone told me I should confine him to the kitchen until he is toilet trained but I am not sure if that is correct. Just want to do things right for myself and the puppy. Any advice please?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

You need to put him out at intervals throughout the day, after eating and drinking and when he wakes up! BUT you need to go out with him, AND stay with him and make a bit fuss of him when he performs! There will be accidents, but you must not scold him for this, if and when he slips up take him immediatey outside to where he is suposed to go!
Time and patience and you will get there - but it ain't gonna happen overnight!
DT


----------



## sams-mum (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Double Trouble, I am doing all of that. I know it will take time, just dont want to make any mistakes and not sure about the confining him to the one room in the house (kitchen) or if I should let him come into the living room with me, which I have been doing up until now.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Confining him to the kitchen will teach him nothing, just make cleaning up easier. If he were mine he would be tied to me so I could watch him and when that wasn't possible he would be in a crate.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I had my pup tied to me on a six-foot lead clipped onto my belt. I could keep an eye on her, and if she started circling/sniffing/looking like she wanted to 'go', I could quickly get her outside.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

As others have said you need to take him out every 30 to 45mins and especially after drinking eating playing and sleeping. You must go out every time. When he starts to go give it a name in a happy voice. He will then begin to make an association with the word so later on you can get them to toilet on command most of the time. Take treats when he finishes lots of praise and the treat. This reinforces hes done the right thing and is rewarded for it. At night and during the day some people use paper or training pads. I never have because it just gives mixed messages that its ok to go in the house. For the first 2 to 3 weeks ive always slept downstairs so if they stir or wake in the night I take them out. Ive found they learn quicker that way. If you dont want to do that then you can set an alarm a few times in the night and take him out. It might also be an idea to get him a puppy crate. This is an aid to training and also provides him with a safe den area. The theory behind a crate is that a dog will not mess in his bed or immediate area. This,however, is meant as an aid not a substitute for and he will still have to go out as above. Young puppys have small bladders and therefore hardly any capacity to hold themselves they also like human babies do not at first realise they need to go. this comes with time. If you can create a safe happy den for him it might also help with the separation anxiety. If you decide to get one put his bed in there and maybe if hes not the sort to chew up and eat fabric a large soft toy. Get some special chews and toys just to be used for the crate. For the first day just set it up ignore it and see if hes curious and goes in there. You can casually throw in treats as you walk past here and there to make it a game so he chases in after them. If he goes in there and settles then close the door for a couple of mins. Then graduly increase the time. When he follows you about and crys do you fuss him to quiet and reassure him? If you do it just rewards and sets the behaviour. If you leave him dont make a big fuss maybe just give a treat and walk away so he associates you going with something good. When you return ignore him for the first minute or two then call him and fuss him. Increase the time you leave him a few minutes at a time and build it up. Try not to return to him when his crying this rewards the behaviour and he will learn that crying gets you to come back so will carry on doing it. it is early days yet dont forget hes been taken away from mum and siblings and its all strange and new. Any dog training takes time and consistency. hope this may be of some help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

two things I forgot that are important. Make sure you get a special cleaner that gets rid of the smells where he has had accidents. You can get these from pet shops or pets at home or some supermarkets might do them you need a cleaner for pet accidents and odours. If you get rid of the odours he is less likely to go there again. Also if you do decide to get a puppy crate also feed him in there to again get him to make a good association with it. Theres actually 3 things I forgot. Never when he has an accident tell him off or shout at him. This can lead to them getting anxious and more likely to have accidents and go out of sight of you. If you see him sniffing or circling then put him out its usually a sign hes going to go.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppy!!

What I can't say enough is that 10 weeks is still a baby so be patient and consistent. 

I bought a puppy from a breeder who kept the dogs outside, and I have to say that comes with it's own baggage. From being able to wee anywhere they want to having rules is a big change. 


Don't confine your dog but keep him in sight at all times. When you see the signs for going to the toilet, encourage him to follow you outside and wait for him to toilet. When he wees associate a word with it so that in a few weeks your dog will understand why you've drawn them/put them outside. Make a big fuss with praise and food when they toilet outside and then come back in and carry on. 

- If your dog starts to toilet inside, interrupt them with a noise or pick them up and get them outside asap to finish what they started. At least they'll get praise for toileting outside, even with a bad start. 

- If your dog toilets inside don't scold, just ignore and clean it up. Otherwise your dog might do secret weeing to avoid the telling off. 

- If you take your pup outside and after a few minutes they aren't even sniffing round for somewhere to go, go back inside and be ready to whizz them out again. 


All I can really say is in the first few weeks I never took my trainers off just incase my puppy needed to wee, which turned out to be all the time at first! 

Tip for cleaning - use either soda water, or bio washing powder mixed with a bit of water to clean up the wee. The enzymes take away the wee smell for the dog and stops them wanting to go in the same spot. 


Good luck!


----------



## sams-mum (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice, I am sure it will all be worth it in the end. He is a lovely little thing and looking forward to him becoming a friend and companion just want to get him off to a good start and I know these first few weeks are very important.


----------

